# Andy's log (Test cycle - Update! (about time eh)



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

5 weeks ago my weight was 13st 10lbs, pretty lean at around 11% bf

(See Andy's pic thread)

Day 14 into my 250mg Omnadren E4D cycle and my first date with the scales. 14st 9lbs was the outcome bodyfat not increased too much, still a 33in waist.

Also down to doing some heavy leg work, my legs need bringing up to speed.

As cycle hasn't really kicked in yet I would say this increases is largely down to food, but the effects are just starting to be felt; slight strength increase, feeling a little hornier....and those bloody pumps!

Increasing water intake 10 fold to try to eliminate the back pumps and considering buying some taurine.

Ill keep you posted guys and will have pics mid-cycle.

*UPDATE* Took a cpl of pics tonight, this time with top off! Day 15







Above pic taken only a few weeks ago in same position as tonight's pic where I am about 14lbs heavier - for comparison.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey andy

not sure that water intake 10 fold is wise ! its dangerous to have too much water ! (leah betts....)

definitely give taurine a go, i had real bad back bumps on SD an the taurine seems to sort it out, also bananas, but not sure if potassium is proven to help back pumps... (tom/raz?)

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yo Nick.

I won't be literally increasing water consumption 10 fold, sorry for the confusion.

But i'm increasing it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Good choice on the increased leg workout andy.

J


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep going heavy on the old legs


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

looking very good and lean in the photos !

Nick


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

good pics Andy...ur looking lean mate


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

Only 5 days later and I weighed in at 14st 13lbs!

I honestly think the gain so far is just down to increased calories as I don't think the test has kicked in yet, feeling definate strength increases though.

I've been working hard on my grip strength recently too which was a big weak area, incorporating wrist rollers and using the 'gripper' things. Hopefully this will enable me to lift more weight because my grip has often failed before my strength....which isn't good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

i see u puttin more into your leg work,,im tryin the same to but just dont think im givein it my all to be honest m8,and i see you lookin very lean in them pics,what was your bf in them?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Im not sure what my bf is, may invest in some calipers to give myself a fairly accurate reading.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Taken tonight, first double bicep shot.

Day 22 of cycle and it appears to be really kicking in now, haven't felt no massive increases in strength as yet but I have a feeling I will this week. Still adding weight daily with very little if no bf change so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

good progress andy well done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

lookin good m8


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow ur looking massive

whats ur current weight?

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for comments guys.

I will pop on the scales tomorrow night at the gym and get back to you, 3 days ago I was 14st 13lbs.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

you do look a lot bigger than previous pics i have seen of you.Impressive

Well done lad

Daz


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

looking good andy! the weight gain on my cycle has really dropped off! im stalled on 13.3st at the moment! its getting frustrating - but strength is still increasing.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you'll have to eat more to compensate for the weight gain.

Good rule....stop gaining weight = eat more.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Had a really good chest and triceps workout tonight, did 5X5 on flat bench, its a very enjoyable way to train. I managed 110kg fairly easily so should be able to increase by at least 5kg next week.

Going to use this method on all compound exercises for the next couple of months.

Didn't have 20p for the gym scales so couldn't way myself! Will get back to you thursday on that one! I certainly feel heavier than from when I had my last weigh in.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow...15st 4lbs

The weight really is piling on!

Back and biceps today and wasn't the best workout to be honest. Im gonna move deadlifts to leg day because im spent after a few sets of those!

My strength hasn't really increased as much as i had hoped, apart from on chest. But it terms of mass gain I really can't complain. I look a hell of a lot stronger than what I actually am.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Its all coming m8 :wink: the best is yet to come :lol:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Iv'e had TERRIBLE week!

I mentioned the 'test flu' and it's only just subsided with the 'bum wee' problem still with me a bit. Appetite has been terrible and I had to pretty much fast for 15 hrs to try stop the diahrea. I finally feel almost 100% but no doubt iv'e lost several pounds :-(


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

andy1981iron said:


> Iv'e had TERRIBLE week!
> 
> I mentioned the 'test flu' and it's only just subsided with the 'bum wee' problem still with me a bit. Appetite has been terrible and I had to pretty much fast for 15 hrs to try stop the diahrea. I finally feel almost 100% but no doubt iv'e lost several pounds :-(


try immodium next time to stop diarrhoea


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Ive been away and have just read this entire thread. Sounds like your doing an awsome job! your pics are the tits!!

Looking good mate, an inspiration! Keep it up.

:twisted: Fierce

Ps. Bum wee... will be remembering that one hehe...


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Cheers mate was going well until this week and it's really got me down. I must have lost 7lbs at least and no doubt my strength will have dropped dramatically....oh well.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

As many of you know I had the flu last week and it got me down big time, certainly lost a few pounds. I felt fine by sunday but I think I can feel a bit of a fever coming on again, I hope it passes!

Had an excellent back and biceps workout tonight though, did a bit more volume than what I usually do but was enjoying it that much that I couldn't stop. Worked up to 103kg for 5 reps on bent over rows, which is a lot for weak old me.

Feeling good hope I don'r get another bout of flu.



Mmmm chicken legs! They aren't actually that small it's just the perspective, but they are much weaker than my upper body. Working hard to balance out a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

comein on well andy


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: your arms look f****** huge mate, what they measure?

no comment on the legs :lol: j/k


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

looking huge m8 - good effort. keep up the good work.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

You are looking like a monster - good work.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

fu**ing hell mate thats one big fu**ing improvement. Looking massive


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

jesus

huge improvement well done !!!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow Andy, you look killer. Massive progress on that cycle!

How many calories are you having each day to put on that much weight?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.

3600 - 4000. I don't need stupid amounts of calories to grow


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no s**t youre upper body is looking huge-:shock: 8)

jking aside have you made much progress on your thighs on this cycle :?:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah my jeans are much tighter, ive added over an inch.

They aren't huge but they look fine. The reason I started bodybuilding was to balance out a bit, my lower body was way bigger than my upper body. It's gone the other way now!


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

good going Andy...looking very impressive


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hows it going buddy what you weighing in at now.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

15st 12lbs...proper entry to follow shortly must do college work!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

16st dead!

Good chest and triceps workout tonight, managed a 146kg personal best on flat bench. Not 1 for 1 rep maxes but I might have to try for 150kg next week!

I'm suprised I've gained this last few days, meals have been a bit here, there and everywhere, but I think i've managed to keep with required protein and cals.



Apologies for the repetitive nature of my pics but I have to take them myself.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How tall are you mate. Looking massive by the way.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks good how you have done this cycle and not put on much fat at all


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm 5ft 11in.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

all of these pictures are just red crosses to me, can anyone put a working link up?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its because there old links m8 2 years


----------

